# Priceline car rentals, what if flight times change?



## Denise L (Nov 12, 2007)

We just had a great priceline experience in renting a car on Maui.  I want to try to do it again for March 2008.  I have my flights booked, but what if they change? Does a priceline rental allow any flexibility at all in pickup or drop off times?  We currently arrive in Maui at about 2:30 PM, but I suppose there is a chance that the flights might change by an hour here or there. Does it work the same as the rental car place rules?


----------



## Icarus (Nov 12, 2007)

An hour or two either way isn't going to make any difference. Technically, they don't allow any changes, so if you arrive the next day, you still pay for the day you didn't use.

-David


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Nov 12, 2007)

My experience has been that the rental companies treat a PL or HW reservation the same as any other reservation.


----------



## falmouth3 (Nov 12, 2007)

I have a reservation for an SUV in PHX through Priceline.  This is the second time the price has gone down in the last 2 weeks so this is my 3rd reservation.  I keep canceling the previous  reservation.  I'll keep checking until I'm ready to put in my own price.  Right now the SUV price is less than everything except the economy car.  My guess is the gas prices are scaring people away.  I usually rent compact cars, but my sister recommended the SUV for Sedona.  I can't believe the price I'm getting.

Sue


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 13, 2007)

falmouth3 said:


> I have a reservation for an SUV in PHX through Priceline.  This is the second time the price has gone down in the last 2 weeks so this is my 3rd reservation.  I keep canceling the previous  reservation.  I'll keep checking until I'm ready to put in my own price.  Right now the SUV price is less than everything except the economy car.  My guess is the gas prices are scaring people away.  I usually rent compact cars, but my sister recommended the SUV for Sedona.  I can't believe the price I'm getting.
> 
> Sue



But, you must be reserving through their conventional reservation system rather than bidding, right?  When you use their bidding website, you can't make changes.


----------



## Laurie (Nov 13, 2007)

*Try carrentals.com instead*

I was looking at Hotwire for a car rental in a few months because they were so much cheaper than any car company direct, or maybe trying the bidding thing which i 've never done. But the stated no changes, no cancellation policies made me nervous. Then I checked carrentals.com - prices just as low, but liberal change/cancellation policies, so I reserved right away.


----------



## travelplanner70 (Nov 14, 2007)

I had a priceline car rental for Newark airport this weekend.  The flight was delayed over 2 hours, and it was the last flight of the night so I was afraid it would be canceled altogether.  When I called general reservation number for Avis to let them know, one agent said that I would only be given a 2-hour window at which point the reservation would cancel.  I called the airport Avis directly and was told that at the Newark location, Avis will keep a reservation open for 15 hours. I had no problems picking up the car - in fact, I was even allowed to use an upgrade coupon from Entertainmnet book even though it was a Priceline reservation.  But, I am more nervous about flight changes now because some locations do not give much "change time."


----------

